# whats a cull shrimp



## craigofva (Aug 30, 2011)

I saw some one selling pfr shrimp and pfr cull shrimp. What is a cull shrimp?


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Culls are basically any kind of shrimp that doesn't "fit" the qualifications of the "owner." PFR's are known for solid red color, cull PFR's may have lighter, and less consistent red coloring, making them considered "culls"


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

People often breed shrimp for the best color. the shrimp that do not meet the breeders standards are separated out of the colony and sold or given away or sometimes fed to fish. hope this helps


----------



## craigofva (Aug 30, 2011)

So if i wanted to have higher quality shrimps i wouldnt go for the cull shrimps?


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Typically you do not want culls, but it's a great way to start for a cheaper price. And the great thing about culls is that they can still have the genes that you want, if I'm thinking correctly. Meaning that a "low grade" PFR is still more likely to throw out good PFR's when they breed than, say, regular RCS shrimp.


----------



## craigofva (Aug 30, 2011)

Ahh ok cool.


----------



## chew (May 18, 2012)

Culls are just anything that the breeder considers genetically wrong. Shrimp with low color, fish with two heads, etc. The genes sometimes will still be there in the cull shrimp, but just like with human genetics the traits might not show up again or it might take a few generations and you get maybe 20% with the genes you want in the shrimp.


----------



## craigofva (Aug 30, 2011)

Not sure if i would be picky about my shrimp or not. Not buying any right now so it dosnt really mater but in likw a month or so i maybe. Are yall picky on ur shrimp?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

craigofva said:


> Not sure if i would be picky about my shrimp or not. Not buying any right now so it dosnt really mater but in likw a month or so i maybe. Are yall picky on ur shrimp?


Buy the culls, they can still make solid shrimp. But they might not be as consistent as a "better" colored Shrimp.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

If you don't care about shrimp quality or genetics, you can still get "cull" shrimp just to have some entertaining critters in your tank.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Culls are unwanted shrimp that neither have the color intensity or patterning of their parents. Often is the case where heavy inbreeding or lower quality shrimp are bred.

If you are buying culls, expect to pay a fraction of what a perfect shrimp of that same species sells for.

Culls also may comprise of shrimp hybrids that bred accidentally or through owner negligence creating undesirable attributes.


----------



## craigofva (Aug 30, 2011)

Yea i might get cull might not. Time will see


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

In some cases culls would be preferable for you. With PFRs it's probably the less red shrimp that are being removed, but in the case of CRS, culls can be all sorts of things. In my case, I really don't like the almost entirely white CRS, so a culled shrimp (lots of red and white, rather than just white with a couple red dots) is often far better looking to me than the boring alternative.


----------



## craigofva (Aug 30, 2011)

jasonpatterson thanks for the the info. , is there offten shrimp with deformities?


----------



## Colorful (May 14, 2012)

craigofva said:


> jasonpatterson thanks for the the info. , is there offten shrimp with deformities?


I have yet to see a shrimp with deformities.


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

craigofva said:


> Not sure if i would be picky about my shrimp or not. Not buying any right now so it dosnt really mater but in likw a month or so i maybe. Are yall picky on ur shrimp?


I have a tank full of culls that are the most wonderful, fun things to watch! They were a group of "oopsies" where red and yellow neos bred and created these sort of pale, non-descript shrimp. Nonetheless, they're incredibly playful and I have the best time watching them! They've also produced some rather nice-looking yellows. It's really up to you what you want them for.


----------



## eco (Feb 23, 2012)

I would love you see a deformed shrimp! Anyone?


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

craigofva said:


> jasonpatterson thanks for the the info. , is there offten shrimp with deformities?


Not really. There are a few posts out there from people with misshapen shrimp, but that's often due to something going wrong during molting rather than something genetic, and they're back to normal the next month when they molt again.


----------



## TheNamelessPoet (May 17, 2012)

I hope the OP doesnt thinkg I am hyjacking the thread but I have more questions on culls... when you say they are cheeper... do you mean like less than neo's. Asuming neo's are what $1-$3 a shrimp could these culls be had for like 25 cents or are they still many $$$'s. 

To those that sell excuse my ignorance I mean no insult about pricing I just have absolutly NO idea about these culls.  this is why I have been reasearching for weeks here about building a shrimp tank... Gotta know all the options.

Because a lot of these awesome shrimp like the Bee's and Tigers I would LOVE but they are prices WAY out of my range.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Nameless, 
many sellers used to not even mention "culls" being sold until it was openly discussed and the pressure was on. Most will sell at the same price as higher quality ones. Take for example Rilis. they may go for $3 each and the sale photo of the parent may be of high quality however the ones that you actually get are a mixed bag of a few nice ones, and a bunch of undesirable ones. Some species have a higher likelihood of having more culls than others due to them not breeding true to their parents.

Being an educated consumer is your best approach in dealing with individuals on Sns. Remember also that different breeds have vary conditions for culling. 

Our site sponsors are less likely to play these games as they sell at slightly higher prices but normally guarantee satisfaction.

All food for thought.


----------



## TheNamelessPoet (May 17, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> Hi Nameless,
> many sellers used to not even mention "culls" being sold until it was openly discussed and the pressure was on. Most will sell at the same price as higher quality ones. Take for example Rilis. they may go for $3 each and the sale photo of the parent may be of high quality however the ones that you actually get are a mixed bag of a few nice ones, and a bunch of undesirable ones. Some species have a higher likelihood of having more culls than others due to them not breeding true to their parents.
> 
> Being an educated consumer is your best approach in dealing with individuals on Sns. Remember also that different breeds have vary conditions for culling.
> ...


ah great info ty.

So dont get my hopes up on thse cheep $5 Bkk's huh lol


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

a $5 bkk... it will likely not be black, have a fewer legs and maybe one less eye... if you are lucky


----------



## TheNamelessPoet (May 17, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> a $5 bkk... it will likely not be black, have a fewer legs and maybe one less eye... if you are lucky


Lol I had a feeling that was the case but u know how you get that sudden thought in your head and it grows and festers without facts and next thing you know you have convinced yourself you are going to have to have your arm amputated and really you just slept on it wrong... 

yea thats what happened lol.


----------

